# Rockville, MD - #A346849 M 11 Mos



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.PetHarbor.com pet:MONT.A346849

*121 - ID#A346849

*I am an unaltered male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 11 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Dec 28, 2010. 
This information is less than 1 hour old. 
Back​For more information about this animal, call:
Montgomery County Animal Control & Humane Society at (240) 773-5960 Ask for information about animal ID number A346849


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Poor little fella! Bump!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump for this handsome guy.


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

vgsr looking at him Monday


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

bratmarine said:


> vgsr looking at him Monday


Great news!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone

VGSR?


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

reclaimed by owner


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

bratmarine said:


> reclaimed by owner


Good.


----------

